# Peeling skin on neck



## Lisa Anne (Jan 24, 2011)

So my two babes are doing well:







But we just noticed this on the neck of the larger one:











It almost looks like the scraped his neck on the edge of his shell.











Any thoughts?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Lisa:

This is quite common. Don't pick at it and don't worry about it.


----------



## Lisa Anne (Jan 24, 2011)

Whew. Panic attack averted. THANK you Yvonne.


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 24, 2011)

it will just come off by itself
give it a little time. 
dont try to get it off yourself, you can hurt them!

by the way ... beautiful babies... !


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

Super cute hatchlings!!!  Glad it's nothing!!! I love your phrase "panic attack averted" I have had a few of those!!!


----------

